

Ytrend – trending videos for your topics in real time - karbasa
http://signup.ytrend.io/

======
karbasa
The MVP has the following core features:

\- Live hashtag search for relevant videos \- Display of related trending
videos (the algorithm will look for updates every minute, the users can update
the page in their preferred timing). Each video has a thumbnail, a headline as
well as ranking \- Automatic display of sponsored videos based on the iPool
API (business model: prerolls) and marked as such. Display of the most
influential users based on the number of their followers with whom they shared
the video. \- Subscribe to a topic and get a notification each time a certain
video in this topic is gaining popularity.

------
karbasa
Hi guys! We are developing Ytrend at the Media Hack Day in Berlin, a platform
for trending YouTube videos which are going viral on Twitter. It lets you
watch and follow the trending videos for your topic of interest with our web
app in real time and discover the most powerful influencers. Would love to
hear your feedback.

------
karbasa
Our team: @Tim_Dettmers - data scientist @TimSuchanek - web design
@SugarDanney - design @karbas

